# Which cannister filter to get?



## mattmathis (Dec 13, 2008)

I have a 75 gallon aquarium that currently has 2 whisper 60's on it. They are on their last legs now though and I want to go with a canister this time.

Eheim seems to be the most popular, and most everything I read about them is good. So, is The Eheim Classic 2215, enough filtration for my aquarium? Or should I go with the 2217?

Right now I have(but who knows in the future):

1 red-tailed shark
3 dwarf neon rainbowfish
10 tetras
2 gold dojos
2 botias
4 cories
1 common pleco (rescued)

Thanks!


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

I have a 50 gallon tank with a 2217 and do not feel it is to big, so for a 75 I'd at least go with the 2217.


----------



## jeremy1 (May 6, 2007)

I have a Rena XP3 on my 75g. Remember you need 10x the filtration when you have heavily planted aquariums because the plants restrict water flow. You want good nutrient and co2 distribution for the whole tank.

Jeremy


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Ditto Jeremy: I would aim for 10X, and the Eheims are pretty wimpy that way. I have several Rena Filstar XP3 cans and they are doing a good job, mostly. 
Each filter will have good points and bad. 

Fluval: Fell apart quickly, and parts are not interchangeable even among filters with the same name. It is sort of like having the 404.1, 404.2, 404.3 and so on. When a couple of them die, it is not possible to combine the useful parts and create a working filter. I have 302, 204, 304 and 404 on tanks from 29 gallons to 125 gallons. I will not buy any more. Once they started to fall apart I tried finding parts, got some free ones, hoping they were interchangeable, and gave up. 

Filstar: They tend to stop suddenly. Mine do not slow down as a warning. Suddenly (usually when I am late for work) one of them is not running. I have an XP2 and several XP3s on tanks up to 46 gallons. 

Eheim: They do not pick up the debris. Poor water moving capacity. Whatever they are labeled for, use them on a tank half that size or smaller. This makes them a VERY expensive filter. I have a couple of the smaller Eheim Eccos that I use on 20 gallon tanks. 

Aquaclear: The best of the HOB types. Filter media is NOT a thin cartridge, but a thick mass of sponge and other media. Of course you then have the sheeting across the surface that blows off CO2. There are ways to get around that, though. I use AC 110s on tanks from 45 gallons on up. 

My larger tanks have more than one filter, usually of different types, so that there is generally 10x or more water movement.


----------



## fish dork (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm running a pair of XP3's on a 80 gal. Seems to work pretty well, the tank is heavily planted as well. I have them piped through the spray bars, slightly angled towards the surface. All the plants in the tank are moving a bit indicating ok water circulation. I use cheap plastic pot scrubbies as media with floss at the very top. I haven't had either one stop yet, they've been running for a year now. I take them out for cleaning (replace the floss, dump the water) every 2 months. (Alternate 1 each month).


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I like the Eheims, but I'm not convinced they're the only way to go. I have a 2215 on a 46g tank. It's adequate, but just barely. For a 75g I'd certainly go with a 2217. This would probably be enough. It wouldn't be excessive at all.


----------



## eiginh (Sep 8, 2009)

jeremy1 said:


> I have a Rena XP3 on my 75g. Remember you need 10x the filtration when you have heavily planted aquariums because the plants restrict water flow. You want good nutrient and co2 distribution for the whole tank.
> 
> Jeremy


Oh did not know that!!! Thank you Jeremy


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I had XP3's. They lasted 2 years each. Then the motors went. I don't know why. I switched over to Eheims. I did some research and what I found was that independent testing said that the Eheims were true to their GPH ratings with media. The others Fluval, Rena Filstar XPs and I can't remember the other brand, were not. They were only true to their GPH ratings empty - without media.

I did like the ease of filter cleanings and priming of the XPS.


----------



## JG06 (Nov 5, 2006)

I've always used Marineland Magnums. Dependable, easy to service, and parts are readily available most places. Can't really find anything about them to complain about.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

BryceM said:


> I like the Eheims, but I'm not convinced they're the only way to go. I have a 2215 on a 46g tank. It's adequate, but just barely. For a 75g I'd certainly go with a 2217. This would probably be enough. It wouldn't be excessive at all.


I agree w/ the above. As to flow, Eheims will move adequate amounts of water provided you do your quarterly maintenance on them - and they'll move it for decades.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

Tex Gal said:


> I had XP3's. They lasted 2 years each. Then the motors went. I don't know why. I switched over to Eheims. I did some research and what I found was that independent testing said that the Eheims were true to their GPH ratings with media. The others Fluval, Rena Filstar XPs and I can't remember the other brand, were not. They were only true to their GPH ratings empty - without media.
> 
> I did like the ease of filter cleanings and priming of the XPS.


Tex Gal,

Did you by chance try replacing the impeller on the XPs? That's the only moving part and cost about $35.00. I've had an XP2 since 2004 and can't imagine having to replace anything else besides seals. Unless of course, I get clumsy during cleaning.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I actually called Rena and talked to them. After some troubleshooting they decided the motor was shot. When I told them they were only two years old they said that was the average life for them.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

Tex Gal said:


> I actually called Rena and talked to them. After some troubleshooting they decided the motor was shot. When I told them they were only two years old they said that was the average life for them.


2 years? Ouch. When I bought my XP2 they were $75.00 now, they are like $110.00. That's alot of money for 2 years.:mmph:


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

bosmahe1 said:


> 2 years? Ouch. When I bought my XP2 they were $75.00 now, they are like $110.00. That's alot of money for 2 years.:mmph:


Yeah, that's what I thought. Obviously most must last longer than that or we'd hear about them on the forums. ...course this came right from the horses mouth. No wonder they give a 1 year guarantee!


----------

